# No Packet Flow



## Quoco (Dec 16, 2005)

I get a "No Packet Flow" error message from punkbuster everytime i try and play Battle Field 2. Its kicks me out from the sever.


----------



## Quoco (Dec 16, 2005)

can no one help me or what? i really want to be able to play BF2 again. so plz help.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

manually update your punkbuster. See http://www.punkbuster.com/ for instructions on doing so.


----------

